# Bomb



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Has anyone got any news on who planted the bomb that was discovered on a Libyan plant at the airport?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Apparently quite a lot of explosives are being intercepted around Egypt that originate from Libya recently. Hopefully no on gets to use them.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Has anyone got any news on who planted the bomb that was discovered on a Libyan plant at the airport?


The plane came from Tripoli with 104 passengers and when the cleaning team came on they found a small bomb hidden in a box of paper hankerchiefs next to a fuel tank. The airport was put under security alert and bomb disposal experts called to the scene.
The investigaters are looking for one of the passengers who came on the flight. The company sent a relacement plane to collect the passengers who were waiting for the return flight to Tripoli.

Rough translation by me from todays Alharam printed edition.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

AMAY:

Explosives experts at Cairo International Airport deactivated a bomb Wednesday that had been placed on a Libyan Airlines jet, said an airport security source.

A flight attendant found a strange package in one of the plane's bathrooms after passengers had boarded, the source added.

Security authorities evacuated all 156 passengers before inspecting the bomb and the rest of the plane.

The source said authorities were not sure if the bomb was placed on the plane in Cairo or Libya, from where it had come. The Libyan jet arrived at Cairo airport at 10:15 am and was supposed to depart at 11:45 am.


----------

